# Wholesale Food Suppliers In Nerja Or Malaga Area



## Ben100 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi, my partner and I are in the process of opening a sandwich bar in Nerja and we're trying to find wholesalers in the area in regards to purchasing bread and general food products. Does anyone have any suggestions? Although we're in the process of learning Spanish, an English speaking wholesaler would be a bonus. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben100 said:


> Hi, my partner and I are in the process of opening a sandwich bar in Nerja and we're trying to find wholesalers in the area in regards to purchasing bread and general food products. Does anyone have any suggestions? Although we're in the process of learning Spanish, an English speaking wholesaler would be a bonus. Thanks.


don't know if the link will work , but I put _proveedores y distribuidores comida malaga _into google & got this

proveedores y distribuidores comida malaga


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Since living here I have known many people who own bars, restaurants and, indeed, sandwich bars. All of them but their produce from local supermarkets such as Nercadona. This did surprise me but I recall thinking that it must be that the concept of wholesale might not have caught on in Spain. I think your best option might be to go to local shops and try and strike a deal with them; I suspect they would be very welcome to a regular buyer.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen the GM Cash&Carry stores in Fuengirola and Malaga and thought they are the wholesale retailers:
Gros Mercat

Another one is Makro in Malaga:
Makro | Cash & Carry, el Mayorista en España ¡Entra ya!

But perhaps you're looking for something else?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> Since living here I have known many people who own bars, restaurants and, indeed, sandwich bars. All of them but their produce from local supermarkets such as Nercadona. This did surprise me but I recall thinking that it must be that the concept of wholesale might not have caught on in Spain. I think your best option might be to go to local shops and try and strike a deal with them; I suspect they would be very welcome to a regular buyer.


We used to by from Carrefour, Mercadona and also wholesalers and cash-and-carrys. 

You have to register with each supplier you deal with in order to get a factura - an official invoice which contains your details including your NIE, a till receipt isn't good enough which can be a bit of a pain.

We found a very good company called Europfoods who deliver all sorts of things although I don't know if they go as far a Nerja.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When you are in the food trade wholesalers are not the same as cash and carry stores. Wholesalers are companies that only sell to people who need to buy in bulk whereas cash and carry are basically cheap outlets that get around taxes, legally, by selling items sort of in bulk but not quite the same. Clear as mud that but it's Tuesday and I have never been very good at Tuesdays...


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

In addition to the above, a more familiar brand you may know is Makro in Malaga, close to the airport. 

We are also opening a similar business to yourselves and concur with the above, in many cases, the local supermarket can be just as good. However, places like Makro and GM are useful for specific things like takeaway bags, cups, etc, etc.


----------



## beatricemcgraw01 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ben100 said:


> Hi, my partner and I are in the process of opening a sandwich bar in Nerja and we're trying to find wholesalers in the area in regards to purchasing bread and general food products. Does anyone have any suggestions? Although we're in the process of learning Spanish, an English speaking wholesaler would be a bonus. Thanks.


Sign up to any good International B2B marketplace and then they will find food suppliers for you.


----------



## beatricemcgraw01 (Nov 8, 2017)

ExportHub is one of the best international B2B Marketplace. You must be find some good food Suppliers. Give them a visit


----------

